# Winged Warrior event in Anderson, IN



## indyzhp (Mar 29, 2004)

Disclaimer: I am not affiliated with this event, but I just wanted to get word out on this cool event I just found out about. Check out the website for all the details.

http://www.wingedwarrior.net/

Basically, it is a performance competition and car show that is also a fundraiser for the Riley Childrens Hospital, so you not only get to have fun with your car, but you get to raise money for a good cause.

It seems mostly geared toward people who have heavily modified their cars, but there is interest in "stock" cars as well.


----------

